# Mouting Bosch 1617EVSPK to Skil 570 router table



## calmoy (Apr 15, 2005)

I recently bought an entry level Skil 570 router table to accomodate my Bosch 1617 and didn't realize the universal mounting holes on the table didn't match with the Bosch router base. Any suggestions as to which adapter plate would help mount the router to the table?


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't realize Skil made any tables. Is this a full size table or a benchtop? I have 2 Skil routers, a 1 3/4hp 1/4" and a 2 1/4hp 1/2" with 3 bases all interchandeable. The 1/2" I just bought on the weekend. Wanna trade? I even have a fancy plastic case to put one in with 2 bases and a bunch of bits. It's a really nice case. Wanna? They will fit your table.
Rick


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't realize Skil made any tables. Is this a full size table or a benchtop? I have 2 Skil routers, a 1 3/4hp 1/4" and a 2 1/4hp 1/2" with 3 bases all interchandeable. The 1/2" I just bought on the weekend. Wanna trade? I even have a fancy plastic case to put one in with 2 bases and a bunch of bits. It's a really nice case. Wanna? They will fit your table.
Rick


----------



## calmoy (Apr 15, 2005)

It's just a benchtop, similiar to the aluminum Wolfcraft 540. The Skil has 570 sq in of working space. It's just an adequate table to use since I don't have space for a full size table, nothing nice about it by any means. I picked it up at Lowes for $99. I like my Bosch and prefer to find a way to mount it to the table. Thanks though.
Cal


----------



## mantelmaker (May 16, 2005)

I had the same problem. The holes fit the small skil router and when I tried to put nicer router in they didn't mate. I drilled new holes and countersunk the openings. I then bought some flathead screws from the hardware store. At first I was concerned, the stock holes have some beefed of AL, while my hole had much less material. It's been in for a year and hasn't fallen out yet. Incidently, my table has no indexing, so the collect didn't need to perfectly centered, though I'd like to believe it is. Bob


----------

